# Hirsch Offers Improved Sequin Features In Tajima DG15 By Pulse



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

There’s no better way to add bling to a costume, fashion apparel or spiritwear than with sequins, and thanks to improved sequin digitizing features in Tajima DG15 by Pulse offered by Hirsch, design and production are easier and sewouts flow more smoothly. 

One of the most significant new features is the ability to lock stitches. Automatic Lock Stitch options are now available on the Properties control panel. This improves design quality by ensuring that sequins do not come loose after being sewn. 

A new Automatic Gap feature prevents sequins from being sewn on top of one another, unless this is desired. It also speeds up production and eliminates unneeded sequins and tackdown stitches where a segment crosses over itself. With this tool, a sequin design sews out much cleaner, and it reduces expenses due to wasted time and materials. The overall design quality also is greatly improved. 

Onscreen, the sequin feature now has a Shine Effect making it easier to tell where sequins are placed while digitizing. Sequin designs look more realistic making it easier to manipulate and edit placement. 

For some types of sequin designs, layering is desired. The Layering Sequin tool now enables digitizers to place repeats of sequins and tackdown stitches more easily. The user can select the exact number of repeats to create a desired look and add texture to any design. 

To sew down sequins, the Tajima Sequin IV attachment is required, however, if a business does not have the attachment, the production can be contracted to another shop or designs can be created for sale to other embroidery businesses. 

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 
Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Seit textile lasers and Adelco Textile Dryers.


----------

